# Portland Old Time Music Gathering



## Angela (Jan 16, 2009)

Kind of last minute notice but for any of you that are in the Portland area right now there's great music going on all night tonight, all day and night tomorrow and Sunday. At the Norse Hall 111 NE 11th Ave(about a block north of Burnside). Lots of free music workshops and concerts during the day on Saturday starting at 12pm. The night time shows aren't free but it's not that hard to find your way in. Sunday's stuff is up at the Mission Theatre 1624 NW Glisan St starting at 1:30pm and it is free. All the details can be found at http://www.bubbaguitar.com/festival/index.html


----------

